
The birth of xbox live - superbaconman
https://www.polygon.com/features/2013/11/11/4849940/xbox-live-millennium-e
======
superbaconman
This is a story I feel not enough people know. Bungie made Xbox Live what it
is, and to this day it provides the best matchmaking experience. It's hard to
believe Nintendo and PS have had such a hard time replicating its successes.

